# Base for 4x1 inglenook layout?



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

I am going to build small 4'x1' inglenook layout for some switching operations. It is going to be N gauge with Kato Unitrack. What would be the best base for the layout? I was thinking 1/2" plywood with 1" pink foam on top surrounded by frame from 1x4" pine boards. On one hand, the pink foam is not really needed for a mostly flat switching layout but it may dampen some track noise. My previous small layout had 1/2" plywood covered with ready grass mat from Woodland Scenic and it worked just fine. One thing I know I want to do is to frame the layout so it has a finished appearance on the sides. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

1/2" plywood seems a bit thick, especially if you're using 1" foam. A combined 1-1/2" of base sounds like a bit much for a relatively light layout.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My suggestion would be 1/4" or 3/8" plywood with
the paper covered foam from Walmart Crafts section.

It comes in various colors but for yards black is
ideal.

Don


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Don, do you have a link or name of the product from Walmart?

I already have 1/2" plywood and some ready grass mat left overs so I may go with that. I can get 1/2" pink foam from local hardware store to make the layout a bit thiner but they only sell big 4'x8' pieces.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

drabina said:


> Don, do you have a link or name of the product from Walmart?
> 
> I already have 1/2" plywood and some ready grass mat left overs so I may go with that. I can get 1/2" pink foam from local hardware store to make the layout a bit thiner but they only sell big 4'x8' pieces.


Well, if you already have the plywood, go with that. Your first post left me with the impression you were starting from scratch. Hence the advice to go with thinner material.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

highvoltage said:


> Well, if you already have the plywood, go with that. Your first post left me with the impression you were starting from scratch. Hence the advice to go with thinner material.


I also have 1/4" plywood but that's too flexible in my opinion even with the added foam on top. I have built small dioramas on thin plywood but they were about letter size. This layout is going to be 4 feet long. The fascia will add some strength though.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

drabina said:


> I also have 1/4" plywood but that's too flexible in my opinion even with the added foam on top. I have built small dioramas on thin plywood but they were about letter size. This layout is going to be 4 feet long. The fascia will add some strength though.


Use cross beams in your support structure. If you have both, then go with whatever is comfortable to you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

drabina said:


> Don, do you have a link or name of the product from Walmart?
> 
> I already have 1/2" plywood and some ready grass mat left overs so I may go with that. I can get 1/2" pink foam from local hardware store to make the layout a bit thiner but they only sell big 4'x8' pieces.


No link. Just shop the Walmart crafts section and you'll
see the product. It's approximately 24" X 36" in size.
You'll see it in white, black or other colors.

Don


----------

